

Introducing Moments: A Private Way to Share Photos with Friends - jonas21
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/06/introducing-moments/

======
pesnk
I liked it.

I was planning a product like these for a hackaton, mainly because I wanted to
have something alike. Glad someone already made it =D

------
squiddle
Who considers an upload to facebook and having face recognition algorithms
running and matching images against the whole userbase as being a private way
to share photos?

I really expected some bluetooth p2p technology involved to give (some
illusion about) location-enabled private photo sharing instead it is just a
centralized upload service.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9720783)

